# 9th Modern Arnis Summercamp of the DAV in Germany



## Dieter (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everybody,

just a small notice, how the 9th Modern Arnis summercamp of the DAV (German Arnis Association), that took placve from the 1st through to the 7th of August, went:

This camp was with 146 participants the biggest ever held by the DAV. 
Besides ther obvious german participants, we had guests from Switzerland, the Chech Republic, Italy and Russia, who traveled to Germany to participate at this camp.

New was too, that we had a Filipino Grandmaster, who also taught at this camp: Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc, 8. Dan Modern Arnis, who started his Modern Arnis training in 1969 under the Professor and who turned out to be one of his best and most loyal students in the Philippines.
I had the pleasure to train with him intensively already in 1983, during my first training-trip to Manila and I was very glad, that I could welcome him at this camp. He won the hearts of all the participants with his charme, humor and exoplosive techniques.

We had 24 training sessions and during all sessions, 6 teachers were instructing differnt topics simultaneously. For we hat 90 minutes in each session, there was 214 hours of Modern Arnis training in our camp.  

The most important was the good athmosphere, that continued throughout the whole camp. Neither from the organisation, nor from the training structure, there were any problems.

One comment of a 45 year old participant: Ii have participated in many camps ans seminars in many different sports. But such a smooth camp in such a friendly athmosphere without any disturbance, I have neve before experienced."

Also Grandmaster Dagooc was very pleased with the summercamp.
He said it was a unique experience for him to train Modern Arnis with so many participants.
He was also impressed by the level of the blackbelts, that he could observe during the black belt gradings, that was also held during the camp.

Everybody is already looking forward for the next, the 10th, Modern Arnis summeramp in 2007.

The instructors of the summercamp were:  
Hans Karrer, 5. Dan, Ulm; Helmut Meisel, 3. Dan, Plön; Jorgen Gydesen, 5. Dan, Ulm; Alfred Plath, 4. Dan, Alpen; Peter Rutkowski, 4. Dan, Essen; Datu Dieter Knüttel, 7. Dan, Dortmund; Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc, 8. Dan, Batangas/Philippinen; Sven Barchfeld, 3. Dan, Dresden.


Regards from Germany

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis

PS: I would like to post some pictures but I can't. Can anybody tell me, why I am not allowed to post attachments?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds great! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 10, 2005)

Dieter said:
			
		

> PS: I would like to post some pictures but I can't. Can anybody tell me, why I am not allowed to post attachments?


Hi Dieter,

Only MT supporting members can post attachments. Please see this link  for more details.

-Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 10, 2005)

Dieter,

Thanks for the review of your camp.

For all of your reading this, I had the opportunity to spend hours upon hours with Dieter in North Carolina before and during the camp there.  They were electric.  We talked and talked, including dogging the hell out of each other (he has a fast sense of humor).  After the camp he and I went over how he has structured his teaching of tapi-tapi and I went away very impressed.  He has a first rate program.  He approaches the subject a little different than how I do but what the heck, as Remy told him at a grading in Germany, "It's a different road but the result is the same."  I'm glad I got to know more of the man this trip.  My favorite moment was not a martial art moment, though.  Right before we left for the airport, he emailed his wife and kids for the last time and when he showed me a picture of his kids, he melted.  THAT was my favorite moment.  Dieter is a committed family man.  That says volumes right there.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dieter (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

new pictures are there.
You can go to:
http://www.modern-arnis.de/NEU/frameset.html
and then click on "Sommerlager 2005.
There you find an "germen" article about the summercamp, but you will also find pictures in there.
On the right side you see in blie 3 picture galeries:
1st: the arrival, 2nd: the Sport-school, where it took place and 3rd: the awarding of the new blackbelt degrees.

There are more galeries to come: Training 1 and 2 as well as one about the instructors and one (non matrial arts) about the village, where it took place.

I will post, whern the new galeries are online. We have more that 3000 pictures from the camp, so it takes a little time so pick the right ones.

Enjoy


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everybody,

all galeries of our sumercamp are online now.
Have a look and enjoy.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------

